# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg-Amazing Thailand 2015

## schiene

Das Thaifest in Bad Homburg findet dieses Jahr erst im August statt.
Samstag, 15. und Sonntag, 16. August 2015  
http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de/

----------


## Enrico

Haben lange überlegt, aber so eben beschlossen: Wir kommen, Bad Homburg macht die Türen zu!  ::

----------


## frank_rt

amazing thailand hab ich direkt vor der haustür  ::

----------


## schiene

Wir werden am Samstag ab ca.11:30 Uhr vor Ort sein.

----------


## Enrico

Werden uns bestimmt wieder sehen. Dieses Jahr halt mit drei Kindern  ::

----------


## schiene

....es soll ja auch wieder regnen.Also Regenschirme nicht vergessen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Und Gummistiefel, hehe

----------


## Enrico

And the winner of 2 nights phuket is???  ::

----------


## Enrico

Na gut, kleine Hilfestellung...

----------


## schiene

Ja ja der Abstauber Enrico  :: 

Gestern waren wir in Bad Homburg zum Thaifest.

----------


## schiene

Das Programm war im Vergeich zu den letzten Jahren abwechslungsreicher.
Gut gefiel mir das das thail.Kinder und Jugendorchester.
War ein schöner Tag und wir haben einige Bekannte seit langem mal wieder getroffe,
Heute regnet es leider im Frankfurter Raum den ganzen Tag







Der Singha Bierverkauf lief auch gut.Fl.kostete 3 Euro

----------

